# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Voorvocht op hand, help..

## Emma123

Hallo, 

ik heb een antibiotica kuur gehad van 7 dagen. de laatste tabbalet heb ik genomen op 28 december s´ochtends. Ik weet dat door de antibiotica mijn pil minder betrouwbaar is. Daarom had ik ook in die week dat ik de kuur slikte geen sex met mijn vriend. Afgelopen zondag 6 januari heb ik mijn vriend afgetrokken dus kwam er voorvocht uit. daarna toen ik stopte deed hij zijn voorhuidje naar voren en deed de condoom om. Is er nu een kans dat ik zwanger kan zijn? ik heb ook gelezen dat voorvocht dood gaat met in aanraking van droge lucht etc. Kan iemand mij alsjeblieft helpen en de nodige informatie geven? 
Alvast erg bedankt :Smile:  

x

----------


## Emma123

trouwens voor nog meer informatie mijn antibiotica heete Metronidazol. En ik lees op internet dat door deze antibiotica geen wisselwerking geeft aan de pil...

----------


## D1ana

Nee je bent zeker niet zwanger nu, voorvocht kan alleen als het in jouw vagina is gekomen risicovol zijn. En dan nog is de kans verwaarloosbaar aangezien je pil waarschijnlijk gewoon nog prima werkt. Maar een beetje op je hand is helemaal geen probleem. Rustig aan dus  :Smile: .

----------


## Emma123

@D1ana Ja maar hij deed daarna wel de condoom om en daarvoor had hij zijn voor huidje aan geraakt waar misschien voor vocht aan zat.... en via zijn hand op de condoom gekomen. en ook nog dat ik een kuur had geslikt dus allemaal eventjes stressvol. 
Maar voorvocht gaat zeker dood in de lucht? direct...

----------


## D1ana

Voorvocht gaat niet zozeer "dood". De kleine hoeveelheid spermacellen in voorvocht is alleen een klein risico. Er zit echter ook zaaddodende pasta op de condoom om ook bij lekken nog veilig te zijn. Een klein beetje voorvocht wordt door deze pasta direct onschadelijk gemaakt. Je hebt dus echt niks om je zorgen om te maken. Als je echt ongerust blijft kun je altijd nog een zwangerschapstest kopen om je eigen gedachten te sussen. Maar je bent niet zwanger!

----------


## Emma123

Dankjewel D1iana!!  :Smile:

----------


## Emma123

Maar ik was ook erg bezorgd omdat ik dus die kuur had geslikt  :Smile:  maar dankjewel voor de geruststellende reactie :Smile:

----------

